# Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er



## RUHRPOTTLAR (26. April 2011)

Hi was haltet ihr von den Funkbissanzeiger:
http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Bissanzeiger-Swinger/Bissanzeiger/Saenger-Bissanzeiger/

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

Wäre über nen Ratschlag sehr Dankbar

Gruss


----------



## Tobbes (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Ich muß den Tread mal pushen!

Hab auch interesse an den BA. Ein paar Meinungen von euch wären hilfreich!

Tx


----------



## Somma (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Hätte wohl auch Interesse wenn jemand mal Feedback geben würde


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Ich habe se mir gekauft aber noch nicht mit am Wasser gehabt,evtl nächste Woche.

Aber Optisch sehen se Robust aus machen nen vernünftigen Eindruck Gehäuse Gummiert.
Aber, mit den Blockbatterien ist es ein Kampf.
Die gehen sehr schwer rein,und wieder raus,
sowie lässt sich das Batteriefach nicht schliessen.
Evtl liegt an einen Aldi Batterien( Folie drum),muss man andere ausprobieren,
Lautstärke lässt sich nicht ausschalten am Bissanzeiger ansich,
so das nur der Empfänger Piept.
Beim Biss leuchten die 2 LEDs abwechselnt,
3 verschiedene LED Farben für 3 Bissanzeiger.

Sowie lässt sich am Bissanzeiger die Laustärke nicht Laut Leise einstellen, Bei Sänger kriege Ich keinen an die Strippe,
und auf E Mails auch keine Antwort dies Bezüglich.

Werde weiter berichten


Gruss


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Moin, 

ich hatte gerade einen Thread über andere Bissanzeiger geöffnet. War aber grad im Fachladen und da sah ich auch die Sänger. 

Machten auf mich einen guten Eindruck. Optik naja, sonst sehr gut. Die Platinen sind gut verdeckt, also wasserdicht. 

Ich bin nun am überlegen.


----------



## Brunztulp (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

@Ruhrpottler:


wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Bissanzeigern?
Würde mir sie auch gerne kaufen.


----------



## metallicarp (20. November 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

bin grad bei askari auf ein angebot gestossen 3er set mit empfänger---wie haben sich deine denn bewährt-wäre nett wenn mal einer was schreibt der erfahrung mit den dingern hat........ansonsten muss ich weiter auf delkim sparen ) ....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Für das Geld bekommt man auch die B.Richi Falcon Funkbissanzeiger, sowie die baugleichen von Yaris, Laser und Co..
Die Teile haben sich bewährt, eine große Fangemeinde und es wurde schon viel darüber hier im Board geschrieben, daher würde ich die kaufen oder kräftig weiter sparen.
Nur eines macht mir angesichts dieser Tatsachen keinen Sinn, nämlich der Kauf von Funkies, wie den Sänger, wenn man null Ahnung hat, ob sie was taugen und kaum was darüber lesen kann.#d


----------



## metallicarp (21. November 2011)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

naja-hast schon recht....mir gings eigentlich darum n paar -erfahrungen zu hören...ob die jemand benutzt und wie er damit zufrieden ist-das angebot von dem ich ..oben.. sprach is grad bei askari -3er set mit funke für 65 euros ca.

wenn ichs mir recht überlege ist das set von b.richi doch die bessere wahl- gute qualität 3er set für 130euro-dafür bekomme ich nicht mal einen neuen delkim-und das wird wohl den ausschlag geben...frohe weihnachten #6


----------



## White Carp (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Hi Ruhrpottlar, 
Ich bin im Besitz dieser Bissanzeiger.
Für das Geld sind die Specitec VI Carp II Funkbissanzeiger echt zu  empfehlen!!! Die Optik ist auch nicht schlecht. Sie haben  Nachtlichtfunktion, sowie einen 2,5mm Anschluss für Swinger (Fox  Illuminated Euro Swinger sind sogar kompatibel). Sie haben außerdem  eine, wie ich finde, weit genügende Funkreichweite (um die 90-100m).  
Das Gehäuse der Bissanzeiger, sowie der Soundebox ist komplett gummiert  und total handlich. Die Bissanzeiger an sich sind nicht die Lautesten,  jedoch die Sounderbox, denn diese höhrt man noch am Ende eines 30 ha.  großen Sees. Damit verschläft man, wie in der Werbung versprochen,  wirklich keinen Biss mehr. Außerdem sind sie Spritzwassergeschützt und  werden mit einer 9V Block Batterie betrieben. Ich hatte sie sogar schon Nachts zum Wallerfischen im Einsatz bei einer Temperatur von -12 Grad. Die Bissanzeiger waren komplett eingefroren, trotzdem machte  es ihnen überhaupt nichts aus. Das einzige, was ich nicht so gut finde  ist, dass sie relativ viel Strom verbrauchen. 

Im Großen und Ganzen sind die Bissanzeiger echt Top, vor allem das Preis  Leistungsverhältnis ist echt gut!!! Ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen,  und falls mal etwas nicht mehr funktionieren sollte, habt ihr auf jeden  Fall 
Garantie!#6


----------



## Chris_86a (27. September 2012)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Hi,
ich habe mir die Bissanzeiger letztes Jahr bei Askari bestellt, wo sie im Angebot für ca.60€ waren.
Beim ersten mal in die Hand nehmen fällt gleich auf das die verarbeitung nicht die beste ist. 
Die Bissanzeiger selber sind im großen und ganzen eigentlich nicht schlecht. Sie sind zuverlässig und halten auch regen aus. Die lautstärke, die Sensibilität und die Tonart sind in 4 stufen einstellbar.Eine Nachtlichtfuntion ist auch vorhanden. 
Manchmal bleibt aber leider die Schnur beim aufnehemen der Ruten am Bissanzeiger hängen, was auf das gehäuse zurück zuführen ist. Hier wurde leider nen bischen geschlampt.
Der Reciever ist wirklich schön laut. Das ist aber auch schon das einzig Positive. Der Stromverbrauch ist sehr hoch. Der ganze Reciever ist nicht ein bischen durchdacht worden. Durch seine Form ist es fast unmöchlich ihn hinzustellen. Er hat keine befestigungsmöglichkeit für eine Schlaufe. Die Tasten für die Lautstärke sind viel zu empfindlich. Man kommt ständig rauf, wenn man ihn in der Tasche hat. Das Schlimmste ist aber der EIN/AUS- Schalter des Recievers. Er steht 3-4mm an der Seite des Recievers raus. Wenn man ihn in die Tasche steckt kommt es öfters vor das man ihn ausschaltet und es nichtmal mitbekommt.
Also ich hab den Kauf des Sets schon längst bereut. Ich bin der Meinung das sie nichtmal die 60€ wert sind, geschweige die 100€. Aber wieder was dazu gelernt. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.


----------



## Marc 24 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Auch wenn der Threat schon etwas älter ist, will ich noch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich kann von den Bissanzeigern nur abraten. Sie waren bis jetzt 3x im Einsatz und mussten schon 2x reklamiert werden. Absoluter Mist sind die Dinger. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Mike112 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Sind die Bissanzeiger zu Empfehlen? Sänger Specitec VI Carp II Funk Set 3er*

Marc 24

was hast du den für Probleme mit den Bissanzeiger?

mfg 

Mike :vik:


----------

